# Hi, Back after long absence...



## JayJay1969 (Oct 10, 2017)

I had an account on this site for a few years up unti the "data breach" incident, or whatever happened... I had sent a few emails and messages trying to get my old account reactivated, but nothing came of it: nobody replied...

The free email i had been using became a pay service, and I lost my account.

Anyways, I registered a new account under a new user name, but I would still like to get my old one back. I can give my old email, my login name, and my password, and I still use the same internet address I did a couple of years ago... Is thee anyway I can get my old account back, or should I just start "fresh"?

I know the dislike for using mult. accounts here, so I'm posting this to get help, or know if I should continue this way?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Send me the information in a PM and I'll forward it on to an admin for review.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Amplexor said:


> Send me the information in a PM and I'll forward it on to an admin for review.


Oh, great!

Ullyssesheart wants to return.

Jason and the other Argonauts found his blue lifeless body. @EleGirl cut his silver chord that linked him to Mars and life. She thought he was a sock puppet.

He was found after months of searching. 

You see, lesser gods give out a signal, even dead gods. But, the vastness of space and the near absolute zero of space damped it down.

They brought Cerberus from Hell with them. He can smell a dead toad at roughly a half million miles. The beast found UH curled in a fetal position. His eyes were frozen, bulging out of his head.

The man suffered immense pain before he expired. 

Hera brought him back to life. He is fit as ever.

Well, almost. He cannot speak. His vocal chords were damaged beyond repair.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

@JayJay1969 was this sorted for you? If not, if you could send a pm to this account with your old account details.

Niall


----------

